# Greece Aug-Sept 2012 Having Second Thoughts



## Conan (Jun 12, 2012)

So we're all set with an end-of-summer vacation in Greece - - Crete/Santorini/Paros/Athens

But it's looking like the economic upheaval there is almost sure to get worse.  My guess is that airport and ferry labor actions are more than likely.

Our flights on Delta open jaw Crete/Athens cost $1,700 per person.  Two timeshare weeks cost 26 TP and 15 TP.  

Better write it off now, or wait to see if the worst happens and Delta/RCI have to refund us if they can't keep their bargain, or risk going and being stranded once we're there?


----------



## Margariet (Jun 12, 2012)

The Greek people definitely need you! I think you will be more than welcome. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## CarolF (Jun 12, 2012)

Conan said:


> So we're all set with an end-of-summer vacation in Greece - - Crete/Santorini/Paros/Athens
> 
> But it's looking like the economic upheaval there is almost sure to get worse.  My guess is that airport and ferry labor actions are more than likely.
> 
> ...



The Lonely Planet has a forum called "The Thorn Tree" and I have always found it useful to get information from people "on the ground" particularly when there are difficulties in the area.  

The posters on The Thorn Tree have saved me more than once.  A few years back, I enquired about the impact of Sumatran smoke haze on a particular region of Malaysia and was answered by someone who was staying at the hotel opposite mine.  Her answer "we are in lock down at the hotel, I can't see more than a metre in front of me, people are being take to hospital with respiratory illness" meant I was able to avoid a possible health emergency with my young son.  On another occasion there were tensions (bombs at a  border) and I decided to fly over it rather than my original plan of driving through.  

Here is a link.  Take some time to read about Greece then ask any specific questions you may have.

http://www.lonelyplanet.com/thorntree/forum.jspa?forumID=27&keywordid=122


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 12, 2012)

*I was in Greece in summer 2011 during taxi strike*

As written above, I was in Greece  Athens and the Meteores (north part).

Even though it had a taxi strikes, our hotel managed independent drivers to take us around without no problem.

Do not forget that CNN always loves to increase the bad news. As said, Greek people are the most welcoming persons and now even more as they have realized that tourism is one of the few things working over there

This year I will go back to Athens and Istanbul

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 12, 2012)

I've traveled a few times during strife. To Thailand during their currency 'crisis' and devaluation, to Hong Kong at the tail end of the SARS fiasco. One day transit strikes in Spain and Italy.

I wouldn't change plans, but your trip may require a bit more flexibility and you may miss an attraction or two. Any labor disputes you encounter will be short-lived. A few hours or a day at most. Your flights are on a U.S. carrier, and the Greeks have no beef with the USA.  

Go. Enjoy. The Greeks are warm, inviting, hospitable people who will want to show you their country. And right now they need you (and your money) more than ever.

I would consider travel insurance that would cover the additional expense if flights have to be changed at the last minute.

Jim


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 12, 2012)

I second the suggestion on travel insurance, and you should research alternatives for the legs where you travel around Greece.  Things could get quite bad there, depending on how the election Sunday goes.  I thing Athens is likely to be more of a risk of problems than the Greek islands.  So far, most of the strikes that shut down the ferries have been of limited duration, but all three of Greece's international train routes (to Istanbul, Bucharest, and Belgrade) have been shut for months with no sign they will reopen any time soon.  Many are predicting Greece leaving the euro soon, and if that comes to pass, the level of difficulties will likely increase, but it should also cut costs for tourists quite a bit,  One also wonders how prepared the Greek airlines are for a euro exit and its impact on their operations.  Since they have had time to prepare, I hope they have.  From some articles in the press, I have read that many big company sweep euros from their accounts daily.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 12, 2012)

We were there last summer during the strikes. NO PROBLEM other than lack of taxis. I loved Greece more than anywhere in the world - especially Santorini. GO!


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 12, 2012)

One of the things that has happened in some of the Greek strikes is that picket lines have been set up to keep people from getting on ferries, which meant the ferries did not run until the strike was over.  Then, the ferry might not have space when it did run to accomodate those from missed sailings.

A financial meltdown could well have impacts not seen when the issue was just strikes.  Banks might be shut.  ATM's might not work.  There might be a shortage of jet fuel so airplaces did not fly or local airlines might have other financial constrictions that would impact schedules.  Imports would be hit hard at least for a while by a financial meltdown or currency shift and they import oil products, medicines, food, etc.

I have thought about going to Crete in late summer or early fall, and if I do so, it will certainly be flying direct from somewhere like Italy, where planes can carry enough fuel to go both ways, meaning air service should continue. I would not include Athens or the mainland in general even as to passing through.  However, given the situation, other options are more appealing right now.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 13, 2012)

I have found myself in countries that were having strike problems and elections and it's certainly no picnic.  Once in the D.R., strikes by the transit workers were extremely violent when they threw nails and glass into the streets so that the buses and taxis and anyone else found on the roads would have their tires punctured.  Caused quite a bit of chaos.  :annoyed: 

Earlier this year I found myself in the middle of demonstrations in Madrid with the teachers unions.  Luckily it was peaceful but I was boxed in for a while and couldn't get around the area.  There were police there in riot gear just in case.
Not a nice way to spend a holiday and it's very easy to find yourself at the wrong place at the wrong time when times get tumultuous.  

Have you called the airline to see if you can rebook elsewhere?  I'm sure you could find something in somewhere with less troubles brewing.  Maybe they'll help you.  I know when the Costa Concordia (which I was supposed to be on)   went down, I was able to change my AA flight by only paying a change fee and rebooked a Citadines timeshare stay and salvaged the trip.  Maybe they can do something for you too.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd go, but maybe avoid Syntagma Square.
We did Santorini - Mykanos - Athens two years back.
It was one of my most memorable and enjoyable trips.

From the great food, to a day trip to Delphi, to folk dancing at the Dora Stratou garden-theatre, it was far all good. The Changing of the Guard Ceremony (Sundays 11AM) was heavily secured when we we there.

Admittedly, all this was before the recent troubles, but IMHO, it's simply going continue for several more months before anything dramatic occurs. Your hotels should be able to assist with any transport issues.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 15, 2012)

Came across something like this on NPR today. It wasn't exactly this, but the underlying premise is the same. Basically, Greece is a bargain, help out the country, the people and go. Now. Listen here: http://www.npr.org/2012/05/18/152921719/is-now-the-time-to-vacation-in-greece

Jim


----------

